# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from Linden Green

## Airicist

youtube.com/@lindengreen6324

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

P1160845 

Published on Jan 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 25, 2015

----------

